# Dads big buck



## stillhunter (Jan 30, 2014)

My 74 yo father shot this buck a week after Thanksgiving. He was just as excited as a youngster w his first deer. He has thousands of trailcam pics over 3 years at this stand but not 1 of this buck that apparently chased 2 does too far this time...........


----------



## hrhunter (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow. Very nice. I would be excited too!

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone else hang a deer from a ladder? I hang a pulley on a rung, take the rope down the inside of the ladder about waist high and wrap it around 2 rungs, back the truck up to it,lift, pull, cinch and tie off, and only have to lift the hindquarters high enough to hang the whole deer when it's drug out of the truckbed.





smaller or field dressed deer can be hoisted solo w the ladder/pulley. I lift the grambrel w one hand and simultaniously pull/cinch the rope, wrapped twice around the rungs w the other hand. We gutted this buck before hanging, but it took us both to hoist him, I think he was over 200lb. on the hoof and 4 1/2 yo.


----------



## jpj6780 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's a nice deer anywhere, but especially for our neck of the woods. I really like the ladder hoist. Never seen that before.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice Buck, congrats too your Dad.


----------



## djones (Feb 1, 2014)

Not quite that old just yet but glad to see old timers get their share. Congrats on a nice deer.


----------



## ramzilla (Feb 2, 2014)

djones said:


> Not quite that old just yet but glad to see old timers get their share. Congrats on a nice deer.


I agree on the age but still a very nice buck. Congrats to your pops! And I hang my deer of the tractor loader.....what can I say I'm lazy!


----------



## Heilman181 (Feb 4, 2014)

stillhunter said:


> My 74 yo father shot this buck a week after Thanksgiving. He was just as excited as a youngster w his first deer. He has thousands of trailcam pics over 3 years at this stand but not 1 of this buck that apparently chased 2 does too far this time..........



GREAT buck for the RTP area. Congrats!


----------



## Heilman181 (Feb 4, 2014)

I had this guy on camera and was able to harvest him about three weeks later.






I also got this one - not too wide, but pretty tall.





They are both a far cry from what I grew up hunting in Ohio, but not bad for Franklin County!


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 5, 2014)

NC deer rarely have the mass and overall size of Ohio bucks, but w good nutrition and long lives they can be enormous. Check out the Dixie Deer Classic website for pics of NC record book bucks. I've seen and hunted a few 180+ bucks In Wake, Granville and Chatham co. over the years, but was'nt able to take them for various reasons. I tried to videotape one I saw several times In Wake co. 14 yrs ago w a borrowed camera, but apparently I was too awestruck by it's size to hit the RECORD button! and missed 5 mins of him strutting around running the rest of a herd away from HIS Apple tree , I could'nt sleep for 2 nights I was so upset w myself !!! I can still see it all in my mind though.


----------



## LT100 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have never seen the ladder trick before but it looks great. Next season i hope to a have reason to use it a couple times. Thanks for the pictures, and what a great buck!


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 5, 2014)

I had'nt seen it either, It was an idea I had after I moved into my current home where I had no big treebranches to use. I had gotten home after dark w a deer and had plenty of light in the driveway from floodlights on the house. I thought of my 28' extension ladder, and a nice small 1000 lb linemans pulley I found on the side of the road complete w a hook that fits the round ladder rung perfectly. It worked better than I imagined and hanging deer from the bed of my lifted truck in my sig pic is easy by myself as I only have to lift the legs and hindquarters, not the weight of the whole deer, pull the deer out of the bed to hang and pull the truck up a bit and have the tailgate as a table. Also with the deer/gambrel pulled up near the pully and ladder, a rear leg can be bent down and hooked under a rung or on one side or the other of the ladder and turned back and forth to hold it steady and in the light while skinning/butchering, and not spin around while I'm cleaning one solo.


----------

